# 2 beautiful old ladies looking for a home



## HafsaGarcia (Jul 30, 2013)

Misty (blue-cream BSH) and Lilly (seal point RD) have been members of our family for the past 17 and 14 years and it is with great sadness that I am looking to rehome them. Since we got Misty when I was 11 I have grown up and left home and have my own family, and my mum has been left taking care of the cats. 

Unfortunately she has now developed a back and hip problem, which is making it very difficult to continue caring for Misty and Lilly to the high standard they've been used to - feeding, grooming, claw clipping, teeth cleaning, vaccinations; they are both in excellent condition.
I am unable to take them myself as I have unfortunately developed allergies to both cats and dogs, any furry animal in fact! 

If anyone can help please let me know as we really don't know what do to, the only suggestions so far are to give them to the RSPCA but I know my mum would rather break her back literally than consider putting them somewhere where they could be stuck in a small cage for goodness knows how long. We also want them to stay together if possible. 

They both have lovely temperaments. Misty especially is very gentle and friendly, she to rub her head against your feet! Lilly is a bit more of a little madame and she likes to do things her way, when she's up for is she's very friendly and affectionate but when she's not in the mood she'd rather play hide and seek behind the sofa than let you cuddle her! Neither of them have ever scratched me on purpose.

Thanks in advance for anything anyone can suggest


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I would imagine it will be very difficult to find a home for this pair given their age - a lot of folk will be put off sadly. You could try The Cinnamon Trust or perhaps the breed clubs as they usually have a rehoming section and do homechecks before placing a cat.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

HafsaGarcia said:


> Misty (blue-cream BSH) and Lilly (seal point RD) have been members of our family for the past 17 and 14 years and it is with great sadness that I am looking to rehome them. Since we got Misty when I was 11 I have grown up and left home and have my own family, and my mum has been left taking care of the cats.
> 
> Unfortunately she has now developed a back and hip problem, which is making it very difficult to continue caring for Misty and Lilly to the high standard they've been used to - feeding, grooming, claw clipping, teeth cleaning, vaccinations; they are both in excellent condition.
> I am unable to take them myself as I have unfortunately developed allergies to both cats and dogs, any furry animal in fact!
> ...


RSPCA is a no as they would PTS because of their age, regardless of how fit they are.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

As others have mentioned...it would not be an easy task at all to find another home for these two mature/elderly cats.
Is there not a way that your mum can be given some help in caring for them so that they can continue to live out their twilight years in the home which they are happy in?
You and your Mum should be able to easily find a local cat sitting service, or vet nurse who could be engaged to pop round to clip nails and give the cats a quick groom when needed. If it is difficult for your mum to bend down to fill cat food dishes then maybe the cats could be fed on a higher surface, a ramp or step such as a conveniently placed chair could help the older cat access the higher area.
I personally don't believe that older cats should be getting yearly vaccinations, but your mum might find that the vet can do home visits if the need for medical attention does arise....or again many cat sitting companies will offer to carry out vet visits for the owner.
I do realise that these services will cost money (presuming that neither you nor other family members are close enough to visit your mum's house to help out as above) but I do think that this is just a continuation of care necessary for two animals to which your family has committed and owes a duty of care.
I am sure that your Mum would really be much happier too, to be able to keep her beloved companions with her....cats do provide such wonderful companionship for anyone living on their own.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> As others have mentioned...it would not be an easy task at all to find another home for these two mature/elderly cats.
> Is there not a way that your mum can be given some help in caring for them so that they can continue to live out their twilight years in the home which they are happy in?
> You and your Mum should be able to easily find a local cat sitting service, or vet nurse who could be engaged to pop round to clip nails and give the cats a quick groom when needed. If it is difficult for your mum to bend down to fill cat food dishes then maybe the cats could be fed on a higher surface, a ramp or step such as a conveniently placed chair could help the older cat access the higher area.
> I personally don't believe that older cats should be getting yearly vaccinations, but your mum might find that the vet can do home visits if the need for medical attention does arise....or again many cat sitting companies will offer to carry out vet visits for the owner.
> ...


Some very good ideas here. Well said Paddypaws


----------



## HafsaGarcia (Jul 30, 2013)

jill3 said:


> Some very good ideas here. Well said Paddypaws


Hi there, thanks for the ideas. Unfortunately I don't think they will help as it's not just that my mum finds it difficult to care for Misty and Lily but that she doesn't want to have to spend the next 5 years or so putting all her energy into clipping claws, cleaning litter trays, picking up fur etc. It takes up a lot of her time and she's got to the point where, even though she loves them both she would also like time for herself! When my sister and I were there to help and she was younger and had more energy and less back pain it was ok because she had the energy to do other things too.

Getting someone to come round to clean the litter tray, clip claws etc won't really help as the work of organising these visits and being ready to receive people at certain times will cancel out the help they can give.

Hopefully we can find someone who will take them as if not we will have to consider euthanasia. 

We really would prefer not to do this but if the choice is between this and my mum's health and happiness unfortunately the latter has to come first.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

can you not get stuff from the doctors to help you with your allergies?
rather than euthanising cats that could still have years left in them?
also where are you located?
there is a facebook group called old cats rehoming that you could try
if you are local to me i might be able to sort something out?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

recently i took on a few abandoned kittens and when rehoming them there was a few people that contacted me asking about older cats because they didnt want kittens and one couple are still looking 
so depending on your location i think i can sort something definitely wouldnt want them to get euthanised 
do let me know 
i will keep checking back hopefully wont be long before you come back online


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I really hope they find a home soon.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Have you tried getting in touch with some local nursing homes? Sometimes they want an established cat as opposed to a kitten. Something that is gentle and happy to sit on laps and sleep on beds.... just a thought.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

8tansox said:


> Have you tried getting in touch with some local nursing homes? Sometimes they want an established cat as opposed to a kitten. Something that is gentle and happy to sit on laps and sleep on beds.... just a thought.


I have two older couples looking for older cats but OP hasn't been back on to give her location etc


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> I have two older couples looking for older cats but OP hasn't been back on to give her location etc


I really do hope you get a response , such a shame when you have gone to such lengths , for the sake of these babies .... fingers crossed


----------



## HafsaGarcia (Jul 30, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> recently i took on a few abandoned kittens and when rehoming them there was a few people that contacted me asking about older cats because they didnt want kittens and one couple are still looking
> so depending on your location i think i can sort something definitely wouldnt want them to get euthanised
> do let me know
> i will keep checking back hopefully wont be long before you come back online


Hi Shadow and Lightning, apologies for taking a while to reply. Thanks so much for your offer of help, we are located in Portsmouth. Who do you know who is looking?

I mentioned nursing homes to my mum but she's worried they won't be looked after properly as the staff will have enough to do looking after the people!

I wish I could take them but even with my medications I can't go near anything furry or hairy without having a reaction, it's minimised but not suppressed completely; even eating a peach makes my lips swell up, argh I hate it. If I took them I'd hardly be able to stroke them let along pick them up and cuddle them and they'd have to be confined to one room and outside. They deserve someone who can pick them up and cuddle them and let them sit on their lap.


----------



## HafsaGarcia (Jul 30, 2013)

misty and lilly


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

the person I had in mine lives on the Wirral so it is quite far and they don't drive 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm in Portsmouth next weekend - could collect and bring back to Nottingham area if anyone can take them the rest of the way to Wirral?


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

If so if you go onto a link started by Alison Joy to rehome 2 BSH and Siamese, one of the contributors to the thread knew a BSH breeder who is going to help Alison, just wondering if she would be able to help you.


----------



## HafsaGarcia (Jul 30, 2013)

AngelaWB said:


> If so if you go onto a link started by Alison Joy to rehome 2 BSH and Siamese, one of the contributors to the thread knew a BSH breeder who is going to help Alison, just wondering if she would be able to help you.


Hi Angela, I'll have a look thanks


----------



## HafsaGarcia (Jul 30, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> the person I had in mine lives on the Wirral so it is quite far and they don't drive
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Hi Shadow and Lightning, we would be able to arrange transport if the person was interested?

thanks again for your help


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

HafsaGarcia said:


> Hi Shadow and Lightning, we would be able to arrange transport if the person was interested?
> 
> thanks again for your help


I haven't heard back from them  
ill give them a ring tomorrow 
im really tempted to take them myself but I just don't think they would settle with so many other cats and would be contained to one room which I don't think is fair
but I will try and sort something out but at this time of year no one wants to take cats as they all have holidays booked etc 
I also know the receptionist at my vets was looking for a new cat so ill give them a ring tomorrow and let you know 
hopefully something will come up just hold off any major decisions about pts etc


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a beautiful pair of girls, real stunners.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

I am in Scotland so not much use as very far away. I also have other cats, so it would be quite a big adjustment for them so not really fair to travel them that far not knowing if they get on with others.

Have you tried the cat rescue place in Selsey? they used to take in oldies. they might be able to find a home fosterer.

RSPCA will just kill them at their age.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

HafsaGarcia said:


> I mentioned nursing homes to my mum but she's worried they won't be looked after properly as the staff will have enough to do looking after the people!


If they're still looking for a home (update from OP would be good .....) this must warranty another look

Sure the cats would be absolutely doted on!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Nursing homes are not a good idea usually, there is often no one who takes responsibility for the cat unless it is a small home and the owner introduced the cat themselves - we homed a cat via Cats Protectoin to a nursing home, the staff let it out after 2 days, it was running loose for six weeks till we managed to get it back, severely traumatised, they weren't concerned at all at what they had done.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

tabithatabby said:


> Nursing homes are not a good idea usually, there is often no one who takes responsibility for the cat unless it is a small home and the owner introduced the cat themselves - we homed a cat via Cats Protectoin to a nursing home, the staff let it out after 2 days, it was running loose for six weeks till we managed to get it back, severely traumatised, they weren't concerned at all at what they had done.


My mother was in a 'warden supervised' flat and there was a cat...not a stray, but a visitor...and they all hated him except my mother who used to buy him fish and chips. If he HAD been a stray, she was the only person who would have fed him.


----------



## VioletIndigoSky (Mar 25, 2009)

Are Misty and Lilly still looking for a new home? Is Carmarthenshire too far for you to travel please?

Thanks,

Samantha


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd like to know an update too!


----------



## HafsaGarcia (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all, we still haven't found them a home unfortunately, we haven't found anywhere suitable.
Carmarthenshire might be possible, the main issue is for us to find somewhere we can be sure will look after them well, it would be awful if they went to someone who ended up mistreating them! We'd rather have to travel further to give them a good home than find somewhere nearer but not as good...
Thanks to everyone who is trying to help!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

VioletIndigoSky said:


> Are Misty and Lilly still looking for a new home? Is Carmarthenshire too far for you to travel please?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Samantha


hi, i'm not sure these cats would be suitable for what you are looking for. i noticed on one of your other posts on the threads for cats needing homes that they are going to be outdoor cats. these two are 17 and 14 years old i think. sorry if i'm interfering but it would worry me if they were my cats and going to live outdoors, especially at this age


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> hi, i'm not sure these cats would be suitable for what you are looking for. i noticed on one of your other posts on the threads for cats needing homes that they are going to be outdoor cats. these two are 17 and 14 years old i think. sorry if i'm interfering but it would worry me if they were my cats and going to live outdoors, especially at this age


Not interfering at all hun, you're only seeing what everyone else can.

Samantha why are you looking for cats to place them outside? Just wondering why you're looking to take them on all of a sudden? And sorry about the questions you can't ever be too careful these days x

Edit: Ahhh, just looked at a previous post you have done here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...t-will-deliver-anywhere-4.html#post1063305704 if this is your home for cats then it's lovely.... but as you've only had 6 posts I'm just wondering and making sure your intentions are good for these cats as you hear of all the awful stories of cats going for free to the wrong people :crying:


----------



## HafsaGarcia (Jul 30, 2013)

Samantha, I had a look at the pictures and description of your place on the other thread and it looks lovely but it seems you already have a lot of cats, are you sure you can take on 2 more?

They do go outside but not that much, Misty (the older one) in particular prefers to stay indoors most of the time. 

I'm pretty sure Misty would get on with other cats but I'm not 100% sure about Lily as she's a bit more dominant. I don't think it would be a problem though as long as she had her own space. In general though they are both very sweet natured and neither of them have ever deliberately bit or scratched me. We've had them both since they were 8-10 weeks old. 

Thank you so much for your offer of help, if you would still like to consider taking them on please let me know and I will discuss it with my mum.


----------



## VioletIndigoSky (Mar 25, 2009)

Of course you're not interferring. The lady needs to be sure of what type of home her mum's cats are going to.

It's just such a shame no-one has come forward yet, with a wonderful home for them.

Yes, I was originally looking for a couple more outdoor cats as we have other pets and a rat and mice problem. As we're in the middle of fields and woods there are plenty of them, plus our whole garden is edged with dry stone walls, so they nest in there. Sheba, Pip and Fluffy are managing to hunt most of them down, but obviously not enough, as they are now starting to enter our house through the timber eves - mice on your bed is not nice! We can't put poison down because of the cats and other pets, so our 'farm cats' are the only answer.

Hence why I offered an outdoor home to the other lady and her cats, Soda and her daughter, because Soda has a toileting issue so really does need an outdoor home - we wouldn't be able to cope with wee all over the house, especially with the other cats and dogs - they would end up competing with each other and the house would become a huge toilet!

Although, I saw Misty and Lilly and felt for them and their owner. Let me explain...

We already have an 'old lady cat' called Mrs Kat. She's approx 16 1/2 years old, going by the vets' estimate 10 1/2 years ago, and is a tortie and white British Shorthair x (obvious by her face and body shape). She arrived in our garden 10 years ago, the RSPCA and CPL wouldn't take her. They told us that if we put adverts up and tried to find her owner, that once 4 months had passed she would be legally ours. During the time, she never left our garden and lived in our bike shed. We had never had a cat before, and at that time had a dog who hated cats - therefore we really tried to find her owner. It was obvious she had been well-loved as she was plump, had a great coat and was extremely affectionate and trusting. We think her owner must have died and the family threw her out - one clue is when I knit or crochet, she gets all excited and comes and sits on my lap. Anyway, Mrs Kat didn't leave and at the end of the 4 months, we we're due to move home from Staffordshire to Wales , so took her in and took her with us. Surprisingly, our dog took straight to her, which was brilliant. When she first arrived:










She has moved with us 6 more times since then, and even though she was allowed straight out into the garden, she has always stayed - she chose to be with us. She was an indoor/outdoor cat at first but she started having problems with her health 5 years ago - had to have almost all her teeth out and had an enlarged liver and kidneys, so she has cost us a fair deal at the vets. Since becoming poorly, she decided she didn't want to go into the garden anymore, so has become a permanently indoor cat by her choice. Thankfully she's fully healthy now but is showing her age a bit - slimmer than she used to be (but not thin), and a bit more 'rickety' and sleepy. She is such an endearing cat - so affectionate, very gentle, calm, docile, doesn't like being picked-up much but she'll sit with you or on your lap, and has never bitten or scratched. Photos of Mrs Kat:




























Since having Mrs Kat, we have fallen in love with cats, hence why we have so many now. I like to take in rescues or rehomers as I feel they deserve a second chance, just like Mrs Kat. Plus they may have not got such a good home with someone else.

They are all treated as part of the family and loved to bits. The outdoor cats are all treated with as much care and attention as our indoor girlies. They are ALL fed Porta 21 Feline Finest (high in meat) and the outdoor cats also get additional Butchers tinned food. Wormed with drontal and panacur, and all are vaccinated.

The indoor cats have their own 'cat room' which is our 14' x 11' conservatory/garden room, which is solely for their use and is kitted out with cat trees, beds, chairs, hammocks, litter trays, fed and water bowls etc. They have a cat flap through the kitchen door, which allows them to wander through the downstairs of our house as they wish, whilst being able to go back into the cat room as they want too.

Fluffy, who goes outdoors with Sheba and Pip, is an indoor/outdoor cat who comes back in the house at night to sleep with everyone else. This is how she lived with her previous owner, so we have continued that. Fluffy:










Regarding Misty and Lilly, I adore the British Shorthair (Mrs Kat is a cross, Amelia is pure-bred, and I think Sheba is a cross too as she's so cobby), and also the Ragdoll, so they would fit in perfectly here.

We lost our Ragdoll, Charley, on Boxing day last year. He was only 6 and just went to sleep and didn't wake up - when I found Charley, he was still curled up. It broke our hearts to lose him. He was an ex-stud who we rehomed from a friend who's a breeder. He had cat flu as a kitten which had destroyed his nasal passages, so he always wheezed and had regular colds, so was on Metacam and also antibiotics as required. He was such a lovely cuddly boy who 'talked'. He was so soft and gentle with us, and even giving him worming tablet or pills from the vet was easy - he knew he would have a treat after so ate everything we gave him. Photos:

Charley:









Charley & Amelia (they were like an old married couple):









Charley and Lilith:









Charley, Olivia and Lilith:









We do have experience with older cats - Mrs Kat, and although not old, Charley had his health problems; plus we adopted a 14 year old Norwegian Forest called Purdy in 2009.

Purdy's had had her since she was a kitten, but had to rehome her as her new boyfriend was allergic to Purdy. Purdy had hyperthyroidism when we took her on, and unfortunately she also had hypertrophic cardiomyopathy (which our vet found), which combined with her hyperthyroidism, and the fact her owner couldn't get Purdy to take her tablets meant she was sadly in the end stages of her life. We patently trained her to take her tablet and then have a nice plate of tuna immediately afterwards, so we managed to get her hyperthroidism under control, but her heart began failing.

She took a turn for the worse so we took her into the vets where she stayed on a drip for 5 days. She recovered fully, and on the day we we going to collect her, the nurse phoned just before we left the house to say she was getting Purdy ready, and she fitted and died in her arms. We we totally heartbroken. The vet didn't allow visits, so Purdy must have thought we had abandoned her and gave up. 3 years on, it still haunts us now. We had only had her for 5 months but she felt so much like part of the family that we were devastated when she passed. Photos of Purdy:




























Both Charley and Purdy were cremated and we have their ashes in 'sleeping cat' caskets on our dresser.

Older cats are often overlooked, as you have found, but they offer so much in terms of companionship and devotion to their owners. Yes they may have health problems and you might not have as long as you wish with them, but the time they do give you is even more precious and cherished. In the end, it's hard to lose them, but they steal your heart, which is why I had no qualms offering a home to Misty and Lilly.

Misty and Lilly would be indoor cats, as due to their age I know they wouldn't be able to cope with the cold and wet. Although, if they want to wander into the garden for a bit, they are welcome to do that too. I must stress though, I would not be chucking them outside to fend for themselves. They would become well-loved pets, who can stay indoors and go outside as they want. Also, if they do want to go out into the garden but don't feel like coming back inside yet, the cattery is always open for them to pop in for a snooze or to get out of the rain etc.

Just as a reassurance, our dogs have no qualms about the cats - this is Jensen & Amelia:









At the moment we have 6 indoor cats (Mrs Kat, Safi, Amelia, Olivia, Lilith & Florence), 1 indoor/outdoor (Fluffy) and 2 outdoor (Sheba & Pip). We've had 7 here no problem (when Charley was alive and he was a huge lion of a cat!), especially as they have their own cat room where they spend most of their time snoozing. So I think we could squeeze in 2 more no problem.

The only thing I am a bit concerned about is Lilly's dominance.

Charley was extremely dominant and was always fighting with Mrs Kat and Safi - they hated him. The cats I have now are all very docile and fair with each other and are usually found curled up in a big ball. They do have a heirachy whereby Amelia is top cat, followed by Mrs Kat, Florence, Lilith, Olivia, and then Safi is at the bottom; but it's all fairly organised - a look or paw raise from Amelia and Mrs Kat is all that's needed to put the younger girls in line, and Safi has no qualms about being at the bottom e.g. she waits until everyone else has eaten etc. Fluffy has also fitted in with them - she's still working out her place, but she's completely non-aggressive, so seems to be nearer the bottom of the 'pack' along with Safi.

How does Lilly express her dominance? Is it aggression or just posturing? If she was allowed to go outside with Fluffy, do you think this would be enough space for her?

From your description, Lilly does seem to have a similar temperament to Safi. As Safi was hand-reared, she is extremely confident with us, and has no qualms about biting and scratching if she has had enough fuss, or is in a bad mood. Strangely enough though, she doesn't display this with the cats - she is extremely gentle with them. When she was little she was a bit of a horror and I'm the only one who managed to learn her 'signs' that she has had enough, although she still gets me sometimes! Other than her funny quirks, she can be the most cuddly and affectionate cat ever (she really snuggled into me), but it's _always _on her terms. She has mellowed vastly now she's older, but even so, I'm still the only one who can handle her. She is a little madam, just like Lilly, but such a loveable rogue! Safi:










Thank you all for your concern everyone. It's so nice to know you care. I hope I've managed to explain myself a little more, but if you need to know anymore, please don't hesitate to ask.

As I have mentioned in my other post (Soda and daughter), I do have a broken knee at the moment (fell over at work), so ideally I can offer a home after the 19th November when I next go to hospital, if you and your mum are able to wait that long?

Also, sorry for they very long-winded essay of a reply, but I thought it best to explain properly.

All the best,

Samantha


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Samantha, can I just say- I think you're fantastic!! I am always greatly humbled by those who take on elderly cats- and hope that one day, I would be strong enough to do so. 

Your cats are beautiful and you clearly love them very much :thumbsup:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Samantha you sound a lovely person. I think if you are willing to take on this needy pair they would be fortunate indeed!


----------



## HafsaGarcia (Jul 30, 2013)

Dear Samantha

Thank you so much for your long reply, it was lovely to hear about and see pictures of all your beautiful cats! I would love to come and visit, it looks like you have a lovely home and garden and great company from all your pets!

I'm not sure how much help they would be with mice but Misty use to be great at catching mice when we had them in our kitchen. This was several years ago now and we have since had the kitchen refurbished and got rid of the mice, but she was a great help when we did have them!

I will discuss with my mum and see what she thinks. She will also be able to tell you a bit more about Lily's temperament. 

Thanks again

Hafsa


----------



## HafsaGarcia (Jul 30, 2013)

Samantha do you have a phone number my mum can contact you on? she said she'd like to speak to you on the phone, she's not very good with computers and emails! I'm sure sure if you can send me a private message on here somehow?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Samantha, you and your home sounds amazing. It was so lovely to read about all your cats - who all look extremely loved (along with all your other pets!). Sounds idyllic


----------



## VioletIndigoSky (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Hafsa,

I'm off to hospital for physio shortly, so am unsure what time I'll be back home, as I'm relying on hospital transport. I'll forward you my mobile number by private message (takes me forever to get to the main phone on my crutches). 

If your mum could phone me about lunchtime tomorrow (Tuesday) or Wednesday please, that would be great! I'm tending to sleep in the mornings as the pain in my knee keeps me awake through the night, and in the late afternoons/evenings I help my mum tend to our pets, so lunchtimes are best for me. 

Regarding our rodent problem in the garden, I wouldn't be expecting Misty and Lilly to become hunters, due to their age. They can have access to the garden as they want, but I only forsee them having a wander, play and the odd sunbathing or tree climb etc.

Thanks so much,

Samantha


----------

